# ***Official "Post Your Hublot" Pics Thread!***



## MrNurse

I'm surprised there's not Hublot pics thread so I think it would be great if we had one!
I'm in the market for a Hublot and was looking at getting the Big Bang Steel Ceramic, but I was also interested in then 45mm Hublot Classic Fusion. 

I'd love for you all to share your pics!


----------



## Hristian Angelov

There is mine Black Magic :


----------



## Richerson

I love too see a wrist shot, nice sharp picture you have there.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Hristian Angelov said:


> There is mine Black Magic :
> View attachment 6825402


Get used to is, it's probably one of the two original Hublots you will see on here


----------



## Richerson

yep - real hublots are a rare on the hublot forum


----------



## Hristian Angelov

a wrist shot )!


----------



## DannyKash

Chillin' in the winder.


----------



## Netmaniac

That's an obvious fake. Hublot never had square pattern on their dials


----------



## DieSkim

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Netmaniac

I have to admit, this rep is quite well done.

1. A black and a steel screw which hold the band. Who would have that in such a watch. 
2. Look at the reflections at 05 and 10 at the bezel, this gap doesn't exist on a gen.
3. Date font is right, but its way too thick and big
4. This 1:1 rep was just released a few month ago


----------



## Netmaniac

Also i just saw that the squares are engraved top down, on the gen its side to side.


----------



## DieSkim

And now the wrist shot is gone?


----------



## MrNurse

Netmaniac said:


> Also i just saw that the squares are engraved top down, on the gen its side to side.


What are the squares?

This is ridiculous. What does the real one look like? Because from 3+ different pics, I've seen they all look different!
I was going to use Jomashop's pic as a reference to the real one but it looks like the Jomashop one is fake?! I thought Jomashop is legit....

1. The guy who posted has the date in white/gray

2. This one is blue








3. Jomashop has it in black with an inside border on the date box that none of the other pics have.








4. BeverlyHillswatch.com has the date in blue with no inside border on the date window. 
Hublot Big Bang 44 All Black Blue Limited Edition 301.CI.1190.GR.ABB09 I311PV - Beverly Hills Watch Company








5. Luxurybazar uses the same pic as Jomashop
http://www.luxurybazaar.com/items/itemid_9255_Big_Bang_All_Black_Blue_301CI1190GRABB09.html

6. This site also has it with a blue date and no inside date window border. 
Hublot Big Bang 44mm Watch 301.CI.1190.GR.ABB09[2257]/8/

7. Govberg is an authorized dealer and has the date in blue.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hublot-Big-...980910?hash=item419f72e36e:g:vxoAAOSw5ZBWOi6L


----------



## DieSkim

Mr Nurse, wrong watch. He was referring to the wrist shot of the hublot partly covered with a jacket. It was labelled "it's a big Bang day" but that post has now disappeared from this thread.


----------



## MrNurse

DieSkim said:


> Mr Nurse, wrong watch. He was referring to the wrist shot of the hublot partly covered with a jacket. It was labelled "it's a big Bang day" but that post has now disappeared from this thread.


I figured that but I'm also wondering why there are different colors for the date?


----------



## Richerson

Look at the date depth? - spot anything wrong ?


----------



## Richerson

Bluefire said:


> My Big Bang Ceramic All Black "Blue"
> 
> Day Shot
> 
> View attachment 6927906
> 
> 
> Night Shot
> 
> View attachment 6927954


Love to see a movement shot.


----------



## Hristian Angelov

Nice shiny shiny pic !!!
Rhodium plated , good finish as far you can tell from the photo !


----------



## Richerson

Bluefire said:


> Movement Shot from my All Black Blue
> 
> View attachment 6991658


yep - fake


----------



## Netmaniac

Richerson said:


> yep - fake


+1


----------



## DieSkim

So the All Black Blue posted here is fake as well?


----------



## DannyKash

DieSkim said:


> Mr Nurse, wrong watch. He was referring to the wrist shot of the hublot partly covered with a jacket. It was labelled "it's a big Bang day" but that post has now disappeared from this thread.


I'm not sure what happened to my last post which disappeared but you are saying this is a fake watch? I'll post a couple of the same. Including the one I posted and another one I took a few months back.




























Same watch. Different lighting conditions.


----------



## DannyKash

Netmaniac said:


> I have to admit, this rep is quite well done.
> 
> 1. A black and a steel screw which hold the band. Who would have that in such a watch.
> 2. Look at the reflections at 05 and 10 at the bezel, this gap doesn't exist on a gen.
> 3. Date font is right, but its way too thick and big
> 4. This 1:1 rep was just released a few month ago


I'm assuming you are referring to my watch. Here are some more photos. Different lighting conditions.

What is amazing to me is the nit picking on this forum.

No one who owns a fake watch will show off their fake watch on the "show us the hublot you are wearing today"

Don't be a hater.


----------



## DannyKash

Netmaniac said:


> That's an obvious fake. Hublot never had square pattern on their dials


You really think you know a lot about Hublots huh? LOL.

The carbon fiber dial has square patterns. Unless of course you never quite knew the difference between a square or a circle.

Look at the original watch site here before you talk out of your ass next time.

http://www.hublot.com/en/collection/big-bang/big-bang-steel-ceramic-44-1


----------



## DieSkim

Richerson said:


> Bluefire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Movement Shot from my All Black Blue
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6991658"]6991658[/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> yep - fake
Click to expand...

Explanation?


----------



## DannyKash

Bluefire said:


> No Explaination ...... Just a single word label. WEAK!!!


Don't waste your time Bluefire. People commenting that we have fake watches don't seem to be posting their own. Bunch of crying man-babies who also happen to be haters. LOL


----------



## Richerson

I think DannyKash watch is the real deal actually. 

However Bluefire, that watch is fake, letters on the case back with the paint missing, The rep has been for sale a while now. Prove me wrong and post good pictures of the whole watch. 

Its good to see in the close up picture of the date you've posted the fonts nice & centre, hublot are known for their wonky dates.


----------



## Netmaniac

Richerson said:


> I
> 
> However Bluefire, that watch is fake, letters on the case back with the paint missing, The rep has been for sale a while now. Prove me wrong and post good pictures of the whole watch.
> 
> Its good to see in the close up picture of the date you've posted the fonts nice & centre, hublot are known for their wonky dates.


Signed.

DannyKash, stop being plain stupid. It is a fake. Nothing to argue about that. Prove me wrong with a picture of the movement. Please add a timestamp on paper ;-)


----------



## Hristian Angelov

Richerson said:


> I think DannyKash watch is the real deal actually.
> 
> However Bluefire, that watch is fake, letters on the case back with the paint missing, The rep has been for sale a while now. Prove me wrong and post good pictures of the whole watch.
> 
> Its good to see in the close up picture of the date you've posted the fonts nice & centre, hublot are known for their wonky dates.


Actually that is the only think so far that makes me think that is a fake ,Hublot is using enamel for coloring the writhing at the back which is impossible to fall off !


----------



## natowa

Im no hublot expert but dont you think the writing on the back is covered with grime? Thats pretty much a given if you are wearing a watch too tight on the wrist.


----------



## Richerson

I don't think the blue black Big Bang came in limited edition either.


----------



## Hristian Angelov

natowa said:


> Im no hublot expert but dont you think the writing on the back is covered with grime? Thats pretty much a given if you are wearing a watch too tight on the wrist.


That is possible of course ,thats why need to show a proper clear photo of the back.Anyway the best and easy way is to have a WiseKey or a NFC Card, if dont have leave the watch for a service and they will give it back with one!
Very simple, if some one tell you your Hublot watch is a fake and you know is not just show the authentication card and end the discussion!!!


----------



## Carl Stevens

Hristian Angelov said:


> There is mine Black Magic :
> View attachment 6825402


Nice piece man, i love your Black Magic


----------



## Richerson

Bluefire said:


> Go do your homework first before passing such remark


just retake the pictures of the WHOLE watch including the key - simple.

are you saying the blue black Big Bang in the watch box is the one you've brought?


----------



## Richerson

One more thing to note on the Blue black fake, take a close look at the date picture Bluefire posted, look at the hour hand sitting over the subdial, and how the fold & lume aren’t centred. 

Once you’ve spotted it’s easy to see in the wrist shots as well.


----------



## TormonRN

I'd like to know why some of the blue black have a black date and some have a blue date?


----------



## Kiss RJ

*Who loves Hubbies*

Share pictures of your Hublots if you are a true lover of this distinct piece


----------



## StufflerMike

Merged with the already existing thread.

Where's your pic ?


----------



## DieSkim

Has anyone else seen Bluefire's edits to previous posts? Ban the sucker.


----------



## murokello

DieSkim said:


> Has anyone else seen Bluefire's edits to previous posts? Ban the sucker.


Yes it looks like Bluefire ran away with his fake Hublot. What a loser.


----------



## Richerson

DieSkim said:


> Has anyone else seen Bluefire's edits to previous posts? Ban the sucker.


Yep - i wonder what he'd have done if no one challenged his watch, sales forum maybe


----------



## natowa

My newly acquired timepiece. Loving the details of the aero :relaxed:


----------



## champagne_james

natowa said:


> My newly acquired timepiece. Loving the details of the aero :relaxed:


Very nice, well done.


----------



## Liquid360

I am N8


----------



## champagne_james




----------



## Juan Luis

Classic.


----------



## champagne_james




----------



## JWNY

I would like to celebrate my new watch and pay tribute to my #CFCSG family in Singapore &#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#56812;. This one is for us. Next season will be ours! #chelseafc #winners #hublot #CFC #KTBFFH #ClassicFusionChelsea #Singapore


----------



## JWNY




----------



## fredsbh

Here's my 45 mm Classic fusion black magic. Bought it yesterday and love it !!


----------



## JWNY

Me: Dad can you get my watch please?
Dad: where is it?
Me: on TOP of the table &#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Andyfleet

Hi I'm looking for a bit of help ! asked my son to post this on a forum and he mistakenly put it in the Tag Heuer forum first and got shot straight down for it. I found a watch last week in a restaurant there was no manager to hand it in to so i took it home and contacted them the next day but no one has reported it missing i left my details incase someone eventually realised their watch is missing. 

I don't particularly know much about watches so I'm asking you if this is a genuine ? i went in to the local police station and gave pictures and details of the watch and left my details with them also. Before you all fire at me like the Tag Heuer lot did I'm very well off and this if real would be merely worthless to me as me and my family don't believe in materialistic objects (don't take offence I've got 5 kids who need to understand the concept of money) 

id appreciate the help anyway lads but if it is fake i can just hand it in and let it be someone else problem (please understand my scepticism about handing it in to just anyone when it could be worth a lot of money)

thanks guys


----------



## Andyfleet

sorry pictures to follow shortly


----------



## murokello

Andyfleet said:


> Hi I'm looking for a bit of help ! asked my son to post this on a forum and he mistakenly put it in the Tag Heuer forum first and got shot straight down for it. I found a watch last week in a restaurant there was no manager to hand it in to so i took it home and contacted them the next day but no one has reported it missing i left my details incase someone eventually realised their watch is missing.
> 
> I don't particularly know much about watches so I'm asking you if this is a genuine ? i went in to the local police station and gave pictures and details of the watch and left my details with them also. Before you all fire at me like the Tag Heuer lot did I'm very well off and this if real would be merely worthless to me as me and my family don't believe in materialistic objects (don't take offence I've got 5 kids who need to understand the concept of money)
> 
> id appreciate the help anyway lads but if it is fake i can just hand it in and let it be someone else problem (please understand my scepticism about handing it in to just anyone when it could be worth a lot of money)
> 
> thanks guys


No need to repost pics. We already know it is a fake.

At Tag forum (https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/fake...245-post36555570.html?highlight=#post36555570) you said you are a student, now you are a father of 5. You say you don't believe in "materialistic objects" but still you took the watch and are trying to find the money value even though it is not yours.

Fake Hublot and probably a fake story.



Andyfleet said:


> Hi guys I'm looking for bit of help. I'm a 3rd year student in manchester, i wouldn't say i have any experience with watches to be honest i know what looks nice and whats expensive thats about it. i found a Hublot big bang last week in Spinningfields at a bar down the side of the booth in a seating area. i called the restaurant the next day to see if anyone had contacted them about a lost watch but no look i also searched through forums and Facebook to see if anyone might have mentioned it but that was equally as useless. I've looked at the brand and i know that if its real it could be worth a few quid and id like to think if i lost my expensive watch someone would try and return it to me. I've been advised not to hand it in to anyone as they could just take it themselves so do you guys know of anything else i could do and could you help authenticate the watch because if its fake I'm just wasting my time!
> 
> id Appreciate the help lads!|>
> 
> Thank you


----------



## pierre.lederrey

Absolutely love mine


----------



## andycg11

New guy here with aerofusion chrono black magic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k1890k

Here is mine green green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN

New addition to the stable

gifs upload


----------



## CTesta

Love this one. Very simple.


----------



## CTesta

This one is also a nice looking piece. Congrats on this one!


----------



## CTesta

I had one of these as well. Good looking piece, and it has been in production for a quite a while.


----------



## CTesta

I have not seen this model in person. But I will now keep my eye out for it.


----------

